# Facials



## ebonyannette (Aug 14, 2006)

How often do you get them and what type do you get?

I love the "european" facial they usually do extractions and glycolic acid. I havent had one in a long time but they are definately worth it.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 14, 2006)

hah, how about when they press on your upper lip near your nose... omg that hurts so much LOL...


----------



## lara (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm desperate for a facial. It's been months since I last had one and seeing as I've suddenly gone smack-bang into the twenty-something hormonal breakout phase, I could really do with a good extraction & clarifying facial. :/


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 14, 2006)

i have combination skin and i usually treat the oily part at home, so when i get a facial i get a sensitive one. complete with oatmeal mask, serums, boosters and pressure point massage. heaven!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 19, 2006)

i need someone to get rid of my blackheads... ive never had a facial


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 19, 2006)

I've never had a facials neither.


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquisiteImages* 
_I've never had a facials neither._

 
Oh my gosh! you have to get one soon, they are so worth it. Even if you just start with a 30 minute one every so often. On top of the relaxation benefits you can get some really good tips for your skin.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 
_Oh my gosh! you have to get one soon, they are so worth it. Even if you just start with a 30 minute one every so often. On top of the relaxation benefits you can get some really good tips for your skin._

 
i whole-heartedly second that! if you get a really good esthetcian, she'll put you to sleep.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 19, 2006)

*I go to a Repechage certified Spa, and I L
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




VE the Repechage Four-Layer-Facial, and the European (the one where they put on their special Seaweed Mask at the end).  Of course, extraction REALLY HURTS, but it's worth it, since I am blackhead prone...and really the only way most of them come out is with an extraction..*

*I get a facial about once a month, and I stock up on Repechage while I'm there!  However, the last time I got a facial was on a cruise vacation a couple months back, and I stocked up on La Therapie products...I'm really liking those too...but when I run out of those products, I'm going to get more Repechage...Hmmmm.....This has got me thinking
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...I need to make an appointment soon!*


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 19, 2006)

everytime I see the thread title I totally don't think ANYTHING related to the subject of skin and body care.


----------



## User34 (Aug 19, 2006)

I want to get a facial also.
=/
does anyone know what is the best for combo . skin?


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alumeze* 
_I want to get a facial also.
=/
does anyone know what is the best for combo . skin?_

 

that depends on the combo that you have. i have combo skin too; oily/sensitive. there are many kinds of combo. skin. your best bet is to go to an esthetician and she/he can do a skin analysis and find out what works best for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hth.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 
_*I go to a Repechage certified Spa, and I L
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




VE the Repechage Four-Layer-Facial, and the European (the one where they put on their special Seaweed Mask at the end).  Of course, extraction REALLY HURTS, but it's worth it, since I am blackhead prone...and really the only way most of them come out is with an extraction..*

*I get a facial about once a month, and I stock up on Repechage while I'm there!  However, the last time I got a facial was on a cruise vacation a couple months back, and I stocked up on La Therapie products...I'm really liking those too...but when I run out of those products, I'm going to get more Repechage...Hmmmm.....This has got me thinking
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...I need to make an appointment soon!*_

 

your extractions hurt? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 does your esthetician exfoliate, then steam and then massage before extractions? sometimes if you massage before you do extractions it brings them closer to the surface. especially if you massage under the steamer. i love doing that, my clients love it too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there are professional products out there that can literally liquify sebum and makes extractions virtually painless.


----------



## LisaR (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm an esthetician and I get _some_ type of treatment almost every week whether it's a facial, a booster or mask for exfoliation and that "glowy" look, a serum to lift and tighten. I don't do my own services because to do them properly it really needs to be administered by another professional, IMHO. Afterall, sometimes that one little hour a week is the only time women/men stop, "take a breath", and relax and that is so necessary for good health. 

If your extractions are painful, they're not being done correctly!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jessiekins1* 
_your extractions hurt? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 does your esthetician exfoliate, then steam and then massage before extractions? sometimes if you massage before you do extractions it brings them closer to the surface. especially if you massage under the steamer. i love doing that, my clients love it too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there are professional products out there that can literally liquify sebum and makes extractions virtually painless. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*HURTS LIKE HELL!!!!!  But, yeah...she does an exfoliation, a massage, and she uses the steam machine on my whole face for 10-15 minutes before the extraction process.  I will say that I'm very sensitive, and my pain threshold is 0
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Theresa (my esthetician) tells me to take an asprin before I come in.  I know she hates hurting me!!*

*



*


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 
_*HURTS LIKE HELL!!!!!  But, yeah...she does an exfoliation, a massage, and she uses the steam machine on my whole face for 10-15 minutes before the extraction process.  I will say that I'm very sensitive, and my pain threshold is 0
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Theresa (my esthetician) tells me to take an asprin before I come in.  I know she hates hurting me!!*

*



*_

 

aw, i'm sorry to hear that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe you might want to explore other avenues......different products, another esthetician....? they really are not supposed to hurt. does she ever use a suction machine or lancet?


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 24, 2006)

I love facials and extractions!  Yum.  Yeah, extractions hurt slightly, but my skin looks like a million bucks afterwords.  Unfortunally I can only make it in twice a year.  I am a little too house poor for monthly or even every other month.  The run about 75 dollars for a 50 minute facial in Philadelphia.

I love my esthetician!  She's awesome!


----------



## fairytale22 (Aug 24, 2006)

Extractions hurt like ****, but it's nice to feel clean I guess.


----------

